# Hymer B584 Fridge Water tank



## Giddyscot (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi all

Sorry to be some dumb but I am almost at the stage to buy a B584 but I am a bit unsure, I like the '95+ version with round lights, however don't like that the fridge unit near the rear door is a full height unit (small fridge in a high cupboard), the older '94 version has a low unit which is more open and appealing.

My question is that if I bought a '98 van with the fridge at chest height, could this be lowered at a later date (at minimal cost) to give a work surface or is the water tank located under the fridge on this model which seems to be the location on the older model.

So sorry to be vague and I know its a tad superficial but it is causing serious debate.

Any info, ideas or has been done thoughts would be grand.
cheers all,
George.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

George,
I have just bought an 06 reg 584 with the fridge low down and i traded in a V reg 584 with the taller unit and higher fridge.
There is a lot more light in the kitchen corner but less kitchen cupboard space, win some lose some !.
E
The water tanks are under the floor. If you bought the van and then decided to move the position of the fridge you need to consider the external vents do you not.

I am more than happy with the layout but I have only had the van 2 days. Please keep me informed as to what you do.
Norman.


----------



## Giddyscot (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Norman

Yeah I thought about the vents which seems to have 2 one the outside, I was hoping that one could still be used with another added below, the one above could be worked around  

the '06 is a bit newer but tell me which did you prefer??
slightly more storage or more of an open feel?

I will be traveling alone or with a mate sometimes so for me I believe that a feeling of openness would be more beneficial to me personally.

I am just unsure if I should buy a slightly older van for the asthetics or a newer and hopefully more mechanically sound van and be able to adjust the internals.

I know that the UK/European view is not to adjust our motorhomes but for me its more about living the dream and adjusting to suit as opposed to worrying so much about the future resale value (for an older style van of course) 

Are people really so scared to modify the internals? I appreciate DIY can be a bit bla but why are all vans kinda the same? is there no individualism?? pimp my RV baby 

I just feel a bit pigeon holed with so many things, am I along? regardless I live for the me and now, resale is second place.

No disregard to anyone
G.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I am happier with the more open feeling at the back of the van and we will work around the storage space as we adjust to it.
Each to their own as we all have different ideas/priorities to what we want.
Norman.


----------



## Giddyscot (Jul 18, 2013)

Good stuff Norman

It is all individual for sure, I guess I would be happier packing in some wine to my sock drawer than actual socks 

But pray tell it seems you are indeed happy with the Hymer style of things after 2 goes. Living on the continent it makes me more secure from my brother back home to indulge in the full on integrated vans.

Thanks for the indulgence
G


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi George,

My 2000 W 584 does not have the full height fridge cabinet. The fresh water tank is not under the floor but at the side of the van under the table.


----------

